# Tritronics vs. Dogtra Nick Timing



## nevercry_wolf (Jan 11, 2006)

Does anyone know the duration of the nicks on each of these collars? 


It seems that a nick is too short on some types(Dogtra), but difficult to control the continuous in order to get a longer nick. (usually too long)

Are there any systems that have the ability to control the nick timing circuit? or is the Tritronics continuous easier to use as a nick?

It appears that many prefer the Tritronics Pro 200/500 or Flyway but they seem to be operated differently from eachother. Can someone explain the differences in reference to a Dogtra? It looks like the 500 requires a switch to use nick, seems like a pain to me. 

Is there not button that always has the nick function enabled?

My Dogtra is giving out on me and I need a replacement ASAP.


----------



## nevercry_wolf (Jan 11, 2006)

Oh well, bought the Tritroncs Flyway G2 EXP. Seems fine, although when using 3 for a med nick and then hitting cont briefly the intensity is a huge jump. I do like the nick on the Tritronics much better than the Dogtra (a bit longer). It seems like if there is a need to hit cont after a nick the the jump may be too much.


----------



## nevercry_wolf (Jan 11, 2006)

Using the EXP I was bumping the switch to control the other collars by accident. Plus the high continuous from the med nick was too much. I replaced it with a Pro 100, seems better already. The Tritronics buttons are easier to control the continuous than the Dogtra.


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 5, 2006)

I really like the switch feature on the EXP remotes. I use it like a safety, so I do not have to keep dialing down the remote when not in use.


----------

